# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  melatonin keeps waking me up

## Arcana

When i use melatonin i keep waking up in the middle of the night. Normally i mix it with b6 but with b6 alone i do not wake up. I do have dreams, sometimes lucid but its annoying to keep waking up. Does this happen to anyone else?

----------


## Jozeh

do you remember your dreams when you wake up in the middle of the night?
could be the end of your sleep cycle eg you just came out of REM and thats what causes you to wake up ? 

Maybe its the melatonin wearing off because its a melatonin induced sleep ?

----------


## Nihao

You can also reduce it to 1-0.5g. At this dose Melatonin has no waking / insomniac effect while wearing off.

----------


## Shift

How many times has this happened? How do you know it's the melatonin?

----------


## ZmillA

You could use that to your advantage. How long do you stay awake when you wake up?

----------


## Awhislyle

Don't take meltonin?

----------


## FluBB

thats odd... melatonin usually knocks me out for the night and i dont recall any dreams... but thats just me. i would suggest to stop taking it... unless you need it to fall asleep... which you should probably get off the dependency anyways.

----------


## XxParadoxX

I usually wake up with excellent recall, and recently a LD. I use the waking to my advantage to write down the dreams, then I take more melatonin and go back to sleep.

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

For the most part, melatonin knocks me out. I use it for the days when I need to wake up early or I'm really off-schedule. I really prefer it to diphenhydramine (like what's in Tylenol PM or Unisom) because I don't feel groggy and forgetful in the morning. I take about 600mcg when I need it.

----------

